# G3 Australia, maybe more



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Satriani, Vai and Petrucci are currently doing a G3 run through Australia. Tour wraps up some time in December. They just finished a G3 Europe with Satriani, Petrucci and Eric Johnson. First time Vai was not involved in a G3 billed event.

Maybe we will get a Satriani, Vai and Petrucci version for NA in 2007. If you get a chance to see Petrucci in this format I highly recommend it.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

This would be awesome if they released a DVD for 2007. Kinda wierd without Vai though, but I allready got 2 with him, I'll let it slide .


----------

